# Warum sind Teichangaben erforderlich



## Mubala (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, warum die Teichangaben bei der Registrierung erforderlich sind. Ich denke, es würden sich mehr Leute registrieren, die erst noch in der Planung sind ( so wie ich) und noch keinen Teich haben. Sollte man vielleicht in "optional" ändern - Meine Anregung.

MfG


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Teichangaben erforderlich*

Moin,

man kann doch einfach 0, bzw einen Strich in das Feld posten 

Wo ist das Problem?

Ich denke es registrieren sich die Leute hier so oder so...ob sie da jetzt nix reinschreiben..eine Null oder "in Planung" kommt meiner Meinung nach aufs Selbe raus!

lG,
Daniel

P.S: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Joachim (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Teichangaben erforderlich*

Moin,

der Mensch ist in der Regel von Natur aus faul ... 

Wenn es "nur" optional ist, schreiben viele gar nichts rein. Dann werden erste Fragen gestellt und "natürlich" die wichtigsten Grunddaten vergessen... was dann die Antworter auch nur nervt, weil sie erst einmal Gegenfragen stellen müssen.... usw...

Ist das Profil jedoch ausgefüllt, können die Antworter daraus oft schon wichtige Grundinformationen entnehmen. 

Außerdem (ich müsste nach schauen) dachte ich das da auch was zu steht, wie man es ausfüllen kann wenn man noch keinen Teich hat.


----------



## Mubala (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Teichangaben erforderlich*

Hallo,

ich meine aber, dass einige davon abgeschreckt werden könnten  Ich dachte schon im ersten Moment: Bin ich hier richtig? War nur so als Anregung gemeint, viele trauen sich vielleicht nicht, nichts reinzuschreiben, weil sie der Meinung sind, es sind Pflichtangaben.

LG


----------



## Mubala (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Teichangaben erforderlich*

Hallo Joachim, 

da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig gepostet. Habe mich mal abgemeldet und die Registrierung angeschaut, da steht nichts von Angaben, wenn man noch keinen Teich hat. Das Argument mit der Faulheit ist natürlich ein gutes, welches man verstehen kann.


----------

